

The tiniest C sort function? - geoka9
http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~doug/tinysort.html

======
uncompetence
Why the hell is recursion considered cheating?

~~~
pmiller2
Use of recursion isn't the part that's cheating. It's that the recursive
function uses a dummy argument to avoid allocating a temporary variable so it
doesn't have the same signature as the other functions and it requires the
caller to allocate space for the dummy variable.

------
kang
So people is this really the tiniest?

------
zoowar
I much prefer readable code.

